
Occupation Growth and Decline Since 1970 - slowhand09
https://flowingdata.com/2019/12/16/occupation-growth-and-decline/
======
leadingthenet
I'm not sure how everyone else feels about this, but a nice interactive graph
created with D3.js really increases my enjoyment of visualising data.

